# What do you use for downloading/renaming images



## Jaysheldon (Apr 20, 2018)

I used to use Canon Zoom Browser to download photos from my cards and rename groups of images . But since it was discontinued, I just copy images to a folder. However, that means piles of images labelled IMG_XXXX.CRM. Luddite that I am, I do all my image processing in DDP. Suggestions?


----------



## peterzuehlke (Apr 20, 2018)

I just download RAWs to a folder then use Capture One to raw convert and name. I used to use ACR, but feel the Capture One gives more control over tonality and better noise characteristics. (I generally shoot at 3200 to 12,800 ISO.)


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 20, 2018)

For renaming, NameMangler. 
Downloading either with DPP when keeping card in camera, or manually drag files from card to computer directory, if I use a card reader.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2018)

I use lightroom, but virtually all serious photo editors have the capability.


----------



## monkey44 (Apr 20, 2018)

Personally, I don't 'rename' images. I transfer each new image into a folder by year and location, and then an interior folder by species, or player (sports) etc. I store the original RAW and jpeg untouched, formerly on CD, but now on a SSD (and duplicate SSD). THEN, I copy a file into a work folder, and begin "playing" ... when I save the new processed images into storage sub-folders, I use the original file number, and add an '01', '02', '03 etc for each edit.

Years ago, I'd change the name to Osprey 01 or Osprey 02 when I processed each image - but then, it was tough to find the original RAW file for some other project, or take an original RAW copy for a different application ... I've found this works well, because I can at least remember generally when where a specific image was originally shot, so it's much easier to locate -- plus, the file number on each image allows a file search to find the original easily. 

BTW: I use DPP directly off the camera, and then create files on the PC-SSD to initially transfer, then when the folder is complete, and labeled, I transfer one copy of each to duplicate SSDs ...


----------



## Kyosato (Apr 23, 2018)

I use EOS Utility to capture picture and rename them. I use the date template, create a subfolder for each day, and add a unique digit to identify the photo. So this is date_xxxxxx.cr2
I use now a USB3 card reader to empty the cards in temporary folders (too much of them recently!). Then I use the tethered option of EOS utility "watch folder", and launch the watching : It will acquire and rename all the files within the given temp folder.
Before "watching" in the folder, I do the editing part to erase the bad pictures/unwanted shots.

This was perfect for years, I kept my unique number sequence along my successive hardware/software setups, bit I hitting a wall now... Disappointed by the current full frame offering by canon (EOS 5D IV is too expensive and does not leverage from the dual pixel raw and the additional stop of dynamic that could be gained with the sub picture, and 6d2 has only one card slot, and less dynamics than 6d1 wich I love, and no 4k) I decided to avoid the upgrade and wait for the 5d5 next year or so, and go all-out with buying Pentax 645z second hand on an ebay auction with some lenses. I am not the only one as I met a few users on the field who made the same decision few months appart. The quality is still top notch 3 years after, really unbelievable (appart for the lack of stabilization for most lenses, I don't know If I will go back to 35mm...), but...the DNG or PEF raw files are just...ignored by EOS utility!!!

Predictable but still...so...any idea outside the well working Canon software suite?


----------



## DaveGrice (Apr 30, 2018)

Photo Mechanic is the best utility for ingesting and renaming files from the camera. For a lot of other photo management tasks as well, I use it after every shoot.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks to all who took the time to answer
Jay


----------



## Act444 (May 1, 2018)

For images I've personally taken, I use Canon's DPP (however, I do not rename images). 

For all other images, I use IrfanView. Freeware, and very efficient if you need to do basic batch editing on groups of images...


----------

